# Shotgun barrels



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I have decided to try shotgunning for coyotes after 36+ years of rifle. I have a few small clearings in some of my pastures that are really too small for scoped rifle shots that a shotgun would be ideal for.

I've looked at new shotguns, wife don't like that, (go figure) but I think I have decided to rebarrel my Remington 870 Wingmaster. It has a 28" VR fixed modified choke barrel but that puts the overall length of the shotgun of over 48".

Does anyone have an idea who might sell a 20" 870 barrel with Rem Choke at a decent price? I have found a couple here and there but they are more expensive than some of the lower end "tactical" shotguns I have looked at. I considered one of them, most of them have cylinder bore, no choke, and maybe having a gunsmith thread the barrel for choke tubes.

All shotgunners input welcome.

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here you go, they have quite a few the second link looks like would work and $15 cheaper
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=343583732

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=343630379


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a few for you too...the first one above is a 20 gauge barrel

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?sortby=1&itemsperpage=24&newcategorydimensionid=2611

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/192436/remington-barrel-remington-870-express-12-gauge-3-1-2-23-rem-choke-super-full-turkey-choke-tube-vent-rib-mossy-oak-obsession-camo


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd go for the one in prairiewolf's 2nd link. You'll probably want to try a few after market choke tubes. Having a gunsmith fit interchangable tubes to a fixed choke barrel will add cost that you don't need to spend.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I had already found and bookmarked that one. Considering this one also, http://www.midwayusa.com/product/399781/remington-barrel-remington-870-12-gauge-3-21-rem-choke-with-extra-full-turkey-choke-tube-vent-rib-matte-black

Thanks for the help guys.

:hunter:


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at the different Turkey barrels. They are usually 22-24 inches and have screw in chokes. I bought the NEF Pardner Turkey gun which is a copy of the 870 and I use it for varmints, turkeys and if needed self defense. JMHO


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Believe it or not I finally came across a good deal. I found out a local retailer had this in their stockroom for 2 years and had been trying to get their supplier to send them a new barrel for it. Turns out the fiber optic sight mount was "broken", nothing wrong with the barrel. I talked to the store manager and said " if you discount it enough, I would take it as is and get it off your inventory". He hit me with a price, and I offered a price, long story short, I gave them $275.00 and walked out with this little gem. I manufactured a small brass pin and had it fixed in 30 minutes after I got it home.

http://www.mossberg.com/product/shotguns-pump-action-835-ulti-mag-turkey/63516

:hunter:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

$275 for an 835 ulti-mag turkey gun

you didnt buy that gun,you stole that gun

your gonna love that shottie

i have an older 835 ulti-mag and love it

i use it for everything from turkeys,to clay pigions and everything in between

you can get after market fiber optic sights for it for little to nothing

wont use anything else on mine but fiber optics,they help so much in low light conditions

i have the tri-viz sights on mine and can shoot pheasants and grouse and clay pigions with them

not to mention turkeys


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good score bar-d.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> $275 for an 835 ulti-mag turkey gun
> 
> you didnt buy that gun,you stole that gun


I know, I feel like I ought to be hiding it somewhere. I feel like I did swiping watermelons as a kid.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab Bar-d....You did the guy a favor getting it off his inventory.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

bar-d said:


> I know, I feel like I ought to be hiding it somewhere. I feel like I did swiping watermelons as a kid.
> 
> :hunter:


So you were the other guy running in the field, I thought you were the farmer, LOL


----------

